# flounder video



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty cool, especially how well camoflauged the flounder is.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

yes he was hidden well......i posted this a while back and dont know if you seen it......look at this link...

The <SPAN class=highlight>*Flounder* Finder Game (By NightStalker Guide Service)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that's unreal.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That boat is a flounder catchin' machine!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

good god.


----------



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the only thing that boat is missing is twin M2 Brownings.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

just when i thought i had a nice rig night stalker comes along....

heres mine and i thought i had plenty of lights...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd post I picture of my ghetto flounder sled, but I'd be too embarrassed.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (7/26/2008)*I'd post I picture of my ghetto flounder sled, but I'd be too embarrassed.


Come on...show us the sled.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

That Night Stalker is not a flounder rig that looks more like "Close Encounters of the Third Kind". He must have a small nuclear power plant to power that thing!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

No reactor. Just a simple alternator driven by the fan motor to power up a DC lighting system.

He could had used halos in this situation but because he does this for living, if one was to use halos every night, after the third night or so, one would start to get the equivalant of a sunburn to the retinas. Halos refect back a huge amount of light.

DC bulbs are not as bright but for every day use it will save your eyes...straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Thats a neat video didhe black out going to the bottom, when you look at him once he gets close to the bottom he stops moving for a second and then he rubbed his head, and did anyone else see the flounder scurry away once he was on the bottom?


----------

